# Lost



## Theogenes (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone notice the limited determinsim in LOST last night. I thought it was interesting. They still have a long way to go to reach the truth about God ordaining whatsoever comes to pass insuring the absolute certainty of every event. But, I realize that LOST isn't a Calvinistic show! 
Next week some of the mysteries will be answered!
  
Jim


----------



## ajrock2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha, thats funny I was thinking the same thing while I was watching it. 

Go Desmond, trying to thwart the will of the 'universe'!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2007)

I enjoyed the last 2 episodes. I feel like we are getting closer to some kind of answer.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2007)

Dude! That was brutal. Okay, so is Desmond going to become Charlies bodyguard or will he give up and let Providence take it's course...of course, that makes it sound as though Providence can be temporarily thwarted...still doctrinally incorrect....bummer, but interesting.


----------



## Redaimie (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't get the flash backs, does he dream them or does he keep re-living them.  Maybe I wasn't watching close enough but they lost me which isn't all that hard to do.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2007)

He relives things. Almost like flipping back and forth in parallel consciousness.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> He relives things. Almost like flipping back and forth in parallel consciousness.



You think? I kept debating that with myself as I watched and by the end I was convincing myself that he was dreaming...

Perhaps his "experience" of time is not linear...?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2007)

He could not have been dreaming as he knew that Charlie was going to die and how...thus his efforts to constantly come between Charlie and his fate. Not linear, sounds plausible...but he actually relived various parts...thus changing smaller things.


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to disagree. I think what we were seeing was what Desmond was "dreaming" in between the hatch blowing up and waking up in the jungle. There were way too many instances of island-related things happening in his "flashback" to be reliving those experiences. His clock read 1:08, there was a package being delivered to room 815, the microwave in his flat beeped with the same beep that the timer in the hatch made, etc. If the old woman in the jewelry shop was telling the truth, then Desmond was in the hatch for 3 years. After spending 3 years in that environment, taking shifts entering the numbers in the computer, I think lots of island related things would be burned into your sub concious.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tellville (Feb 15, 2007)

What I'm wondering is if Charlie's character is about to get the boot!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2007)

sastark said:


> I have to disagree. I think what we were seeing was what Desmond was "dreaming" in between the hatch blowing up and waking up in the jungle. There were way too many instances of island-related things happening in his "flashback" to be reliving those experiences. His clock read 1:08, there was a package being delivered to room 815, the microwave in his flat beeped with the same beep that the timer in the hatch made, etc. If the old woman in the jewelry shop was telling the truth, then Desmond was in the hatch for 3 years. After spending 3 years in that environment, taking shifts entering the numbers in the computer, I think lots of island related things would be burned into your sub concious.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



If he is only flashing "back"...then how does he know that Charlie is going to die by this and that and keep circumventing it. He stated at the end that first Charlie was electrocuted...then he went, redid, and circumvented. He said that morning Charlie tried to rescue Claire and drowned...described it in detail...he did a redo and rescued Claire himself the second time.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> He could not have been dreaming as he knew that Charlie was going to die and how...thus his efforts to constantly come between Charlie and his fate. Not linear, sounds plausible...but he actually relived various parts...thus changing smaller things.



I think you are right.


----------



## Theogenes (May 10, 2007)

IS "you Know who" if you watched it last night, dead???  
I hope not because he was one of my favorite characters.
BTW, I read that they decided to produce three more seasons of Lost with 16 episodes each and then finally end it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 10, 2007)

Is Lost really that good? What can I relate it to?


----------



## Theogenes (May 10, 2007)

well, it's kind of like a 21st century Gilligan's Island.... 
NOT! They're on an island but it's not too funny.
I don't think there is really anything like it. You never know what is going to happen next....


----------



## sastark (May 10, 2007)

I seriously doub that "you know who" is dead. I just don't think they would do that. Besides, Mikhail (the russian with a patch over one eye) was "dead" only to come back, so I doubt the person who got shot last night is actually dead.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2007)

okay, no spoilers yet...I have to watch it online.


----------



## bookslover (May 11, 2007)

Didn't I just read that they're making 16 more episodes, but that they're going to stretch them out over the next 3 years?


----------



## JWJ (May 11, 2007)

*2010 It will END!*

For you Lost fans like myself the series has three more seasons (It will end in 2010). Each season will be shorter-- consisting of 12-16 episodes with no reruns.

Jim


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I could have done without the whole scarey ghost story in the dark bit.

I'm glad to see some resolution starting to happen.


----------



## reformedman (May 11, 2007)

Are you guys talking about a soap opera? If you are, then the dead person will be coming back to life and marry his grandfather for the money.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2007)

Not a soap...

A true mystery, medical, deserted island, survivors, conspiracy, sci-fi. Drama without the bad acting.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2007)

sastark said:


> I seriously doub that "you know who" is dead. I just don't think they would do that. Besides, Mikhail (the russian with a patch over one eye) was "dead" only to come back, so I doubt the person who got shot last night is actually dead.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Not a soap...
> 
> A true mystery, medical, deserted island, survivors, conspiracy, sci-fi. Drama without the bad acting.



  

That is a great description of the show.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 11, 2007)

I am getting interested...wondering if i shouldn't just wait for the show to end, then buy it...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2007)

You could start buying the seasons now.


----------



## tdowns (May 11, 2007)

*Just rent them....*

Why don't you just rent them...my wife and I usually do that, once or twice a year, find a series that we missed or are a few years behind on, and rent the DVD's....

By the way, outside of a few scenes, the show seems fairly clean to me, considering all the romantic relationships, they do not indulge the usual, sleeping around that is found on most shows.......it's not perfect, but, clean compared to most.

Do other's feel that way....not...The Others....lol


----------



## Storm (May 11, 2007)

*I'm Lost*

Hey...Mr. Downs...you switched your signature picture!

About Lost...it doesn't seem "unclean" to me. Just creepy. (I can't follow it) I saw one of the guys who lives on the beach sleep with a girl in his tent...but it's pretty tame compared to "Desparate Housewives" and "Grey's Anatomy" (my wife's favorite two shows!)...LOL


----------



## Dagmire (May 13, 2007)

I just caught up on the last two episodes today. I thought they were really great. It's nice to have such a consistent story arch. It seems like they were missing it for a while.

I'm really looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Theogenes (May 23, 2007)

TWO HOUR SEASON FINALE OF LOST TONIGHT!!!!!!!!
It looks like a roller coaster ride so buckle up and hang on.....
WoooooooHoooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Theogenes (May 24, 2007)

ANybody see LOST last night??? What a twist and turn!


----------



## Dagmire (May 24, 2007)

I saw it. I enjoyed it a lot, but I also had a few complaints.

Eight months until the next season.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 24, 2007)

NOT CHARLIE!!!!! At least he left the One Ring with the little hobbit (will she find the ring though? I'm guessing she will.)

Go Hurley! I was tired of the fat excuses the others, not the Others, but the lostie others were making to spare him.

Locke is getting on my nerves.

I hope Kate ended up with Sawyer...at least we know she doesn't end up with Jack...what a mess that man is.

Go Rousseau! And her daughter was "go, mom!" all over her face when R cracked Ben with her elbow. The was jackpot timing there.

What is up with Mikhail...can nothing kill that man or thing off???

What annoyed me the most was that Charlie could have gone onto the other side of the door and sealed it from the other side. WHY did he stay in that room? at one point he could even have gone out the porthole. Was he suicidal or something? Tired of dodging his own death?

Penny is definately connected with Dharma. We've figured such...it's sealed now.

And the big question of the night...

WHO is in the coffin? Our clues are:

Male. Someone who had NO ONE...not friend nor relative...not even Jack. But has an impact on Jack's attitude looking back.
Locke? Ben? or someone we haven't met yet?

Ladies and Gentlemen...we have reached the top and will apparently now be rolling down the other side of the hill. All the flashbacks are now flashforwards. Who are the good guys? Who are the bad? And are there any worse than the bad...making the bad good when it comes to obtaining one objective in relation to the island? Or are the badder than the bad really good...but only bad to those that don't want to leave?


----------



## wsw201 (May 24, 2007)

I thought the same thing about Charlie. Man, was he stupid or what???


----------



## Dagmire (May 24, 2007)

I said aloud during the scene, "Just go out the hole! It's huge!"


----------

